# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Hypnagogic Experiences, Sleep Paralysis and Terror

## StephenBerlin

Ah, the hynagogic state.  Some pronounce it hypna-gog-ic (as in "all agog") and others pronounce it hypna-go-jic (as in "go" lucid).

For my money, the hypnagogic state delivers. Many very intense and truly unusual phenomena emerge here. Night terrors, paralysis by fright, electrical and mechanical sounds (humming, buzzing, droning, clanking), electrical shock sensations - often prolonged like a current passing through your body, a heavy and/or suffocating weight pressing upon you, an unwelcome hand exploring your body, cold shivers and tremors, and overwhelming sense of the presence of evil, a foul breath. Beats the hell out of Halloween.

On a positive note, it is my opinion that a proclivity to frequent this state is an indicator of a predisposition to some major league lucid dreams.  Usually the 90 minute rule (sleep prior to REM #1) is waived. The hypnagogic state can be the launch pad for some marvelous altered-state-experiences.  The tone and quality can be the exact opposite of the common characteristics I have cited above.  It can be epic, blissful, ecstatic, transcendent. The impact upon the Self is dramatic.  Perhaps these experiences may technically be called lucid dreams, but experientially they are Visions.  You are forever changed.  One is a blessing.  More is a gift.

And on that note, remain ready.  You have no idea what is likely ahead of you.  This may seem like utter bull, but if you trust my own experience, it's not. /Stephen Berlin

----------


## melanieb

Night terrors are part of a sleep disorder (Pavor nocturnus; Sleep terror disorder) most commonly experienced by children in the first third of the night. It is most common in stage 4 sleep (deep sleep) and is typically grown out of by age 10.

Most children have no memory of the event upon waking.


All other experiences described above in the first paragraph are typical of the transition to sleep and stage 1.

----------

